# donde pone el ojo pone la bala



## gabriele86

ciao a tutti volevo chiedere se qualcuno conosce un modo di dire o un proverbio che possa tradurre efficacemente: *donde ponía el ojo ponía la bala*

serve a descrivere una persona che cerca di raggiungere i suoi obbiettivi e non demorde fino a quando non li ha raggiunti.

grazie,
ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

Te equivocas en la interpretación.

*Donde pone el ojo pone la bala* significa que acierta siempre: En qué acierta; dependerá del contexto. Puede ser en la elección de asignaturas en la carrera, predecir qué político ganará, la chica más "fácil" de la fiesta. En todo caso debe haber siempre una opción relativamente grande de opciones entre las que elegir.


----------



## itañol

Yo siempre lo he oído para referirse a alguien que alcanza fácilmente cualquier objetivo que se proponga.

Por supuesto, elegir un buen objetivo (que es lo que describe Neuromante) ayuda bastante, pero creo que no es sólo eso...

Pero no se me ocurre ningún dicho en italiano para expresarlo...


----------



## Larroja

Mira sempre dritto al bersaglio?


----------



## Neuromante

itañol said:


> Yo siempre lo he oído para referirse a alguien que alcanza fácilmente cualquier objetivo que se proponga.
> 
> Por supuesto, elegir un buen objetivo (que es lo que describe Neuromante) ayuda bastante, pero creo que no es sólo eso...
> 
> Pero no se me ocurre ningún dicho en italiano para expresarlo...



Tienes razón en que alcanza siempre el objetivo, pero es imprescindible que haya una elección (Quizás no una "selección", eso sí)

En todo caso: La idea de insistencia de la explicación de Gabriele no es correcta. La frase puede estar dirigida perfectamente a alguien que siempre sabe a qué película es mejor ir, y lo de no cesar hasta alcanzar el objetivo no sería aplicable en ese caso. Por eso habría que esperar a ver si se ha confundido al proponer esa expresión y es la explicación que aporta a lo que debemos hacer caso.


----------



## Jube

Me parece que la mejor forma de definir esa expresión es:
alguien que siempre acierta. Es una forma de decir "el que siempre da en el blanco"  Y ello puede darse tanto en una elección como en una corazonada


----------



## chlapec

Come la vedete questa: "non mancava mai il bersaglio"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Qualunque obiettivo punti, lo centra.


----------



## chlapec

infinite sadness said:


> Qualunque obiettivo punti, lo centra.


 
Tu diresti questo in italiano così solitamente come un spagnolo dice "donde pone el ojo..."??


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Come la vedete questa: "non mancava mai il bersaglio"?



La vedo perfetta! 

Allora il senso dell'espressione è questo: mi do un obiettivo e lo raggiungo sicuramente.

La mia proposta più su, "mira sempre dritto al bersaglio", vuol dire più o meno la stessa cosa, ma insiste di più sulla modalità e non assicura necessariamente la riuscita: chi non manca il bersaglio può raggiungere lo scopo in tanti modi, per tante vie, anche celando l'obiettivo iniziale, che verrà però puntualmente centrato. Chi mira dritto non si fa scrupoli, tira, ci s'impegna, è convinto, ma poi non è detto che dia "en el blanco".


----------



## chlapec

Io sono (quasi) convinto che "donde pone el ojo..." si usa esclusivamente quando la persona raggiunge lo scopo.

Mio padre era marinaio, e ritornava a casa solo ogni tanto, ma quando lo faceva (doppio senso), mia madre rimaneva incinta (al primo colpo, diciamo). Lui diceva, scherzando: "es que yo, donde pongo el ojo pongo la bala". Ecco. Allora io il senso lo vedo così.


----------



## infinite sadness

chlapec said:


> Tu diresti questo in italiano così solitamente come un spagnolo dice "donde pone el ojo..."??


Ad essere sincero no, non lo direi.


----------



## gabriele86

chlapec said:


> Io sono (quasi) convinto che "donde pone el ojo..." si usa esclusivamente quando la persona raggiunge lo scopo.
> 
> Mio padre era marinaio, e ritornava a casa solo ogni tanto, ma quando lo faceva (doppio senso), mia madre rimaneva incinta (al primo colpo, diciamo). Lui diceva, scherzando: "es que yo, donde pongo el ojo pongo la bala". Ecco. Allora io il senso lo vedo così.


 


hai azzeccato sia il senso che il contesto! infatti nel testo serve per descrivere la stessa cosa! come lo diresti in italiano?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Gabriele,

Approfitto per chiederti ancora di curare l'ortografia.





gabriele86 said:


> *C*iao a tutti*,* volevo chiedere se qualcuno conosce un modo di dire o un proverbio che possa tradurre efficacemente: *donde ponía el ojo ponía la bala*
> *S*erve a descrivere una persona che cerca di raggiungere i suoi obbiettivi e non demorde fino a quando non li ha raggiunti.
> *G*razie,
> ciao!





gabriele86 said:


> *H*ai azzeccato sia il senso che il contesto! *I*nfatti nel testo serve per descrivere la stessa cosa! *C*ome lo diresti in italiano?


Qui sul Forum è una regola (la #11), quindi ricorda la punteggiatura e le maiuscole al posto giusto.
Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## chlapec

gabriele86 said:


> Hai azzeccato sia il senso che il contesto! Infatti nel testo serve per descrivere la stessa cosa! Come lo diresti in italiano?


 
Puoi vedere la mia proposta nel post 7.


----------



## Azzurra

E "fare sempre centro (al primo colpo)"? Ma forse il senso è quello di azzeccare sempre le cose, nel senso di previsioni ecc., capire le cose prima degl altri diciamo...


----------



## itañol

Completamente d'accordo con chlapec, il senso è quello. Ma credo che l'espressione in spagnolo è più colloquiale.

Ho appena ricuperato dai miei ricordi "d'infanzia" -)) un'espressione che usava mio padre, e forse può servire, era qualcosa come "ogni botta, una tacca"...


----------

